# Apple Script : conversion fichier audio



## nyar (30 Septembre 2007)

bonjour,

profane en la matière, j'ai regardé *attentivement* les apple scripts disponibles et leurs  tutoriaux.
toutefois, je ne sais pas du tout comment automatiser l'opération suivante:

j'ai un dossier de 250 fichiers musicaux. 
je les ouvre tous d'un seul coup dans QuickTime Pro.

je voudrais les convertir en AAC 192kbps et les enregistrer.

le script (ou les scripts...) serait donc:
exporter > choisir format indiqué plus haut > sauvegarder dans un autre dossier

*quel script dois je utiliser et comment le paramétrer?*


note: lorsque je déroule le menu des scripts pour QT Pro (que j'ai téléchargés chez apple), 2 problèmes:
1. ce que je cherche ne semble pas y être
2. lorsque j'ouvre la fenetre de script "export", les fichiers a exporter restent grisés, je n'y ai donc pas accès.

merci de votre aide.


----------



## nyar (5 Octobre 2007)

bonjour de nouveau,

je me permets d'intervenir de nouveau sous mon propre post qui n'a pas reçu de réponse.

je comprends fort bien que l'on n'ait pas eu le temps de me répondre.


cela dit, je ne peux m'empêcher de vous livrer une petite constatation personnelle depuis que j'ai switché en mac, voici:

ce forum, tout comme les autres forums très spécialisés mac, fourmille de "power users", de grands experts és macintosh. soit. et tant mieux.
j'y ai rencontré des âmes fort sympathiques qui m'ont efficacement conseillé et, au passage, je leur tire de nouveau mon chapeau.

pourtant, chaque fois qu'il m'est arrivé de poster (ici ou ailleurs) pour avoir une miette d'information à propos de l'utilisation d'un *script apple*, alors là.... plus personne!

mais où sont donc nos fanatiques, nos connaisseurs, nos bidouilleurs d'or et de platine?...

*"apple script": le mot seul jette un froid aussi tôt qu'il est lu. les visiteurs de forums vous le diront tout de suite, c'est un sujet  tabou pour switcher maudit.*


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Octobre 2007)

Et si tu explorais un peu Macg&#233;&#8230;  

Y'a un forum consacr&#233; au d&#233;veloppement sur Mac&#8230; et Applescript c'est aussi de la programmation&#8230;


----------



## daffyb (5 Octobre 2007)

nyar a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> profane en la matière, j'ai regardé *attentivement* les apple scripts disponibles et leurs  tutoriaux.
> toutefois, je ne sais pas du tout comment automatiser l'opération suivante:
> ...



et avec iTunes, tu peux le faire directement....


----------



## pascalformac (5 Octobre 2007)

et ces fichiers quel formats?

Parceque tu as une option

exporter  dans itunes ( ouvrir dans ) convertir dans itunes
( et la phase "enregistrer" sera zappaple car faite par itunes)
le defaut de cette manip serait doublons et classement, mais c'est une voie

il y a des scripts de conversion vers AAC pr&#233;ecrits
faudra les adapter


----------



## nyar (5 Octobre 2007)

merci de vos r&#233;ponses

tout de m&#234;me, personne ne m'avait encore annonc&#233; que pour un apple script  relativement simple je devais poster sur le forum programmation. bon, c'est not&#233;.

mais rassurez-vous, il en va de mac generation comme de tous les autres forums...


iTunes: oui, sauf que les fichiers sont au format WMA et qu'il faut donc les ouvrir dans QT Pro (avec Flip for Mac en t&#226;che de fond).


A+ peut-&#234;tre ou sinon, b&#233;, je vais faire un copier-coller de mon post dans le forum programmation


Nan nan, pas la peine, j'offre le voyage !


----------



## tatouille (7 Octobre 2007)

bidouille "Script Templates" Export to DV Stream.scpt et cherche ce que tu veux ds le dico de QT


----------



## nyar (7 Octobre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> bidouille "Script Templates" Export to DV Stream.scpt et cherche ce que tu veux ds le dico de QT




merci

j'ai regardé tout ça pendant 2 heures

au moment de compiler, j'ai continuellement des erreurs de scripts & je ne sais comment les corriger (c'est a dire: je les corrige mais c'est jamais ça)

je commence a comprendre pourquoi les gens ne répondent pas a un post comme le mien: trop complexe de revoir chaque erreur de script par échange de posts

note: j'ai déjà bien sur regardé des revues mac qui donnent des exemples mais en général ces exemples, qui se veulent simples & utiles au plus grand nombre, concernent l'application "mail" dont je n'ai rien a cirer car je ne l'utilise que tres rarement.
ou alors, les exemples portent sur des manipulations de films (quicktime movies) mais c'est pas non plus ce que je recherche - qui n'est, je crois, pas si sorcier que ça, tout de même


----------



## zacromatafalgar (7 Octobre 2007)

nyar a dit:


> merci
> je commence a comprendre pourquoi les gens ne répondent pas a un post comme le mien: trop complexe de revoir chaque erreur de script par échange de posts


Ou tout simplement car ils n'ont pas Quicktime Pro ni de fichier wma à leur disposition


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2007)

Applescript et /ou automator &#233;tant assez sous utilis&#233;s , t'as peut etre int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; fouiller les sites dont c'est la sp&#233;cialit&#233;
( et ils ont souvent des forums)


----------



## nyar (7 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Applescript et /ou automator étant assez sous utilisés , t'as peut etre intérêt à fouiller les sites dont c'est la spécialité
> ( et ils ont souvent des forums)




merci de vos réponses

je suis tout de même assez surpris par la citation ci-dessus

je croyais que tout utilisateur de mac, sans être développeur, était à même de tirer profit d'un OS aussi génial et, donc, bidouillait moyennement Automator & Apple Scripts...


en tous cas, moi, c'est mon premier réflexe:
switcher depuis qqs mois, juste le temps de me retourner pour bien piloter ma machine & choisir mes softs indispensables, me voici en quête d'apprentissage Apple script - tout simplement parce que je ne vois pas comment effectuer autrement certaines manipulations indispensables

*ps: si vous connaissez des forums dédiés (en anglais aussi) vous pouvez toujours me les communiquer* (j'ai posté sur le forum apple y'a deja une semaine, mais...  pas l'ombre d'une réponse)


----------



## zacromatafalgar (7 Octobre 2007)

Il y a forums.macosxhints.com et Macscripter en anglais tous les deux


----------



## pascalformac (7 Octobre 2007)

nyar a dit:


> et bien faudra revoir "tes croyances "
> 
> Et d'ailleurs une précision
> un Mac comme tout ordi n'est qu'un outil, et en plus outil multifonctions.
> ...


----------



## nyar (7 Octobre 2007)

bonsoir,

je vous remercie de ces deux pr&#233;cieux liens


pascalformac:
"mes croyances" me sont dict&#233;es par le bon sens. si d'aucuns en manquent, qu'y puis je? 
"ce que je crois" correspond a ce qu'on est en droit de soup&#231;onner d'un utilisateur de mac qui fr&#233;quente ce forum, non?


les forums mac-audio, j'ai deja essay&#233; bien avant macgeneration: silence de plomb, encore plus lourd qu'ici.

have a nice week


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2007)

nyar a dit:


> pascalformac:
> "mes croyances" me sont dictées par le bon sens. si d'aucuns en manquent, qu'y puis je?
> "ce que je crois" correspond a ce qu'on est en droit de soupçonner d'un utilisateur de mac qui fréquente ce forum, non?


je précise mes pensées (  pascaliennes)
et ce sont tes phrasés qui les suscitent

tu projettes !
Tu projettes ton attitude vis à vis du Mac et en extrapoles le comportement présupposé des autres

toi tu esi nteressé curieux fouineur, beaucoup d'autres ne le sont pas
On peut dire qu'une frange de macusers a pris un mac afin précisement de justement ne  pas fouiller, ne pas mettre les mains dans le cambouis, ni se prendre le chou.
Achat d'un ordi sûr et  " plug & play"

 sur tous les forums, que ce soit  surMac ou  sur les yorkshires, beaucoup de gens qui postent sur les forums ne viennent que pour avoir une réponse à leur petit souci du moment 
( y en a qui ne prennent même pas la peine de chercher des réponses, ils postent et attendent)

back in topic
Applescript 
Sacrement utile,  interessant pour construire des actions personalisées
soit via scripts écrits par d'autres ( le web en regorge)  soit en plongeant dans ce qui de fait est une petite programmation.
Automator a poussé un cran au dessus dans le "pas prise de tête"


----------



## nyar (8 Octobre 2007)

ok

oui automator est la voie moyenne que j'aimerais emprunter - pour l'instant

a+


----------

